# waxwing lures



## Krisyak (Jan 9, 2012)

Just curious as to whether anyone has tryed these strange looking lures? i'm interested in how they go.









All opinions welcome.


----------



## mnemonix (Jan 13, 2011)

Small size is great on yellowtail for bait collecting. Also one of the better lures for salmon.
I had no luck temping tailor (my intended species when purchased), they just don't seem to work in the locations I fish.
I'm putting in some sessions using the bigger size to target jew at the moment. They have a great action when slow rolled that I think will work a treat.

Biggest downside for me, for a "metal slug" style lure, the casting is more like a bibbed minnow. They tend to catch in the wind and tumble easily, restricting casting distance.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I often imagine a bunch of people sitting around a table workshopping a new product..."How can we make ours stand out from the crowd? I know, let's stick wingy things on it!"


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome action. Cast like a bullet. The tuna love them.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

I've had luck with them on Tailor over a couple of trips. Lost a real horse of a tailor at the hot water outlet at Kurnell. 
For me they cast a mile especially compared to minnows but obviously not as far as a metal slug. I've had better results with a slower retrieve. Seems to suit the real seductive wounded baitfish action they have.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The hooks are set a long way back, so if the fish like to hit the head first then you miss a lot of hook ups.
I was chasing a surface school at Bermagui and got hit 6 times for no hook ups. No idea what the school was as it was too rough to see.
Great for casting though.


----------



## Krisyak (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanx for the input guys, i might have to get 1 or 2 to try. 
Is it worth swapping the W hook for a treble or would this effect the lures action?


----------



## HoollyDoolly (Mar 5, 2012)

Ive used these from my tinnie and shore and managed trevally, queenies, jacks, and cuda so far. I rate them.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I've been tempted to give these a go, I reckon they would go gangbusters up at Fraser... Price point is a little off though, then again I could just be a tight arse :lol:


----------

